# web site



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

I want to start a web site.what do I do and how much will it cost me.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

My wife built mine and it's super professional. It's through yahoo sitebuilder. It's $10/month


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Contact Aaron at FootBridge Media.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Call Mike at http://www.RhinoSites.com 

He and his staff did our site: www.WolverineCoatings.com

and several others for people here and on Contractor talk...

We had a guy from WebLease USA (part of Premtech Financial) evaluate our site. They are a specialty marketing company that is supposed to get websites ranked on search engines. He looks at about 30-50 websites a day. He said ours is the best he has seen in 2 years! 

Everyone I've recommended Mike to has been very happy with the results... You will be too!


----------

